# Links To Members' Works!



## HLGStrider

These are in no particular order. After hunting down all these links I don't feel like alphabetizing. 

These are the links to every story posted in the Prancing Pony at this time! If you want a story/link added, go ahead and private message me with the link and author's name and I'll add it to the list. This allows you to browse for any member's works with ease. 
Hope it helps out,
Elgee.

EDIT: ALSO! If you'd like to post a link to a website where your other works can be found, here is a good spot to do so! Please one post per member link! If you want to post to recommend any of the links herein posted, go ahead and do that too! HLG

Sauronbill
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18018
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=10649

Majimaune
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18289

Wraithguard
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18489
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17360

Zale
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17312
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=16957
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=13069

Lonna
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=13132

e.Blackstar
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=10750
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18534

Ol’gaffer
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=16145

numen
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=15358

HLGStrider
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17083
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=16961
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=8326
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=7039
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=14282
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=13958
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=13073
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19268


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Links To Member's Works!*

And yet some more. . .

Rhiannon
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=14006
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=10856

spirit
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=13912

HobbitGirl
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=9733
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=9505

Firawyn
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17107

Dimatron
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=12985

Hammersmith
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17089

Aglarthalion
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=12892
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=7833

ASLAN THE GREAT
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17225

Eledhwen
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=12333

Lady_of_Gondor
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18274

Sathos
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18038

Saucy
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17722

Vixen Evenstar
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=10460

Anamatar IV
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=12009
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=9638

roguelion
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=9576

Talierin
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=10478

BlackCaptain
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=9100

Lossen Vana
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=8989

Ciryaher
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=6531

tom_bombadil
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=7062

KPurpleRainbow
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19229
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19133

Miss Insanity
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18961

Gift of Names
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18940


----------



## HLGStrider

AS SUGGESTED:

Here is my website:

www.freewebs.com/hlgstrider

Here is Ara's website:

www.freewebs.com/rivendellcat


----------



## Firawyn

Here's a link to some of my songwriting....? I think this is the place it belongs?

Link


----------



## MAVONDURI

My debut novel on Smashwords: 

MATHION: BOOK ONE OF THE MAVONDURI TRILOGY
(you can read the first few chapters for free!!)

It's also on Barnes&Noble.com, but you can find that one using google :*D..plus I got my first review in the other day (which is on Barnes&Noble) and I'm very excited! I wrote this book with Tolkien fans like me in mind so I hope you'll all take a look at it.

*Update!!*
MATHION now available on Amazon.com!! and Amazon UK

2nd review up on Barnes&Noble.com..click the links and check out the book!


----------



## HLGStrider

I decided to post the full form of a "full length fairy tale (about a hundred pages) in blog form in order to share it with readers of my blog: http://www.typativemamacat.com. If anyone would be interested in reading it here is the link: http://overlyordinaryknight.blogspot.com/2012/08/chapter-one.html


----------

